# clothingLabels4U.com review



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Jut received my package from ClothingLabels4U and they look great. im very pleased with the finals. they have the same "copy" as my hangtags front and back. One thing about this company is they offered a middle ground of Demask label. most other companies I contacted offered either 50 or 100....this one offered 80 which is just what I needed as I have a single color graphic...one more thing off the check list.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

They have done a good job for me to.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

And a little bit of "swag" in the box as well?....


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

​


royster13 said:


> And a little bit of "swag" in the box as well?....


haha yeah, a coaster,ruler, fridge magnets,pen,business card holder...i dont think they want me to forget who they are


----------

